# fishing the Saginaw and Tittabawassee River



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

From March 15th-last saturday in april, is it legal to use a crawler harness for suckers???



from what I understand from the rules, yes I do. If I catch a walleye it gets its picture taken and put back, but please let me know if I am fishing illegal. I have caught cats, suckers, carp, and some bass this way. I haven't had any run ins with DNR and want to stay with in the rules. but like I said, from what I am reading in the book it should be ok, and just to make sure, when I say spinners I am using a crawler harness with at least a 3' leader. I am gonna put this in the ask a CO post thing too.


----------



## EYECHASER1 (May 16, 2009)

Illegal


----------



## EYECHASER1 (May 16, 2009)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/exception-county_272346_7.pdf

look under countys even minnows are illeagal


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I wouldn't try it. While they will take it, they will also hit a crankbait, but I wouldn't use those either.

You can use what is "normal" for the specie. In this case hook and a worm close if not on the bottom.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I believe the law basically lets you only fish with a sinker and a bare hook. No spinners, beads, or other types of artificial bait or attractants.


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

GuppyII said:


> I believe the law basically lets you only fish with a sinker and a bare hook. No spinners, beads, or other types of artificial bait or attractants.


you are correct. I have just been lucky enough to not get caught doing this. Hook line and sinker is the way I will go from now on. still like the set up, just have to use it when it's legal. Thanks to all that helped clear this issue up for me.

Matt


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

GuppyII said:


> I believe the law basically lets you only fish with a sinker and a bare hook. No spinners, beads, or other types of artificial bait or attractants.


I asked a CO today. Absolutely correct.

However a hareness without beads or spinner is OK.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

On the *Kawkawlin R. *downstream from Euclid Ave. and the *Saginaw R. *and all tributaries, the following regulations apply from March 16 - Fri. before the last Sat. in April: unlawful to fish with artificial baits or minnows (except that minnows may be used on both the *Saginaw R*. main stem and *Kawkawlin R. main stem*); natural baits may be fished only on a single-pointed hook with not more than 1/2" between point and shank; weights may not be attached rigidly to hooks; no hook may be attached to the line between any weight and the rod except on an unweighted dropper line at least 3" long; no beads, spinners, or reflectors may be attached to the line within 6" of any hook.


----------

